# 36 CWC built Western Flyer  resurrection project



## mrg (May 16, 2017)

Rescued this from a parts  Butcher, been getting it back together haven't been able to figure out when Western Flyer started using their own sprocket (one of the missing parts) seems like it might take a 36 CWC sprocket (big & small  Paisley) not much literature for Western Flyer, I had a extra WF sprocket so used it for now, what is the earliest anybody seen the Western Flyer sprocket. It has the OG triple step ups with a Musselman Western Flyer break arm


----------



## rollfaster (May 16, 2017)

Beautiful bike!! Never seen a brake arm stamped like that, pretty cool.. Looks like a good example of preserving the the crust. @fordmike65


----------



## mrg (May 16, 2017)

Thanks, posted it yesterday in crust, still hopping someone has/seen a early 36 with a WF sprocket rather than a cwc, or a add to show when they start using them, I know 37 used the WF sprocket.


----------



## Scribble (May 16, 2017)

That will clean up beautifully


----------



## mrg (May 17, 2017)

Well it's been a few years since he's been on the cabe but I still learn stuff from Phil (RMS37) all the time, was doing some research on this bike, still don't know which sprocket for early 36 (A) CWC or WF,    and was having trouble finding a chain guard that would fit when I stumbled across an old post by Phil in 2010 telling somebody that their bike was not an early 36 because it didn't have the offset crank, mine is the early 36 with offset crank that means the chain guard needs a longer bracket, so had to fabricate one, never notice the bottom bracket was offset like that !thanks Phil, wonder if he knows he's still helping cabers out?


----------



## XBPete (May 18, 2017)

From my 36 CWC A code...Speed badged.. Number 1172, early production


----------



## mrg (May 19, 2017)

That's the problem all early 36 badged roadmasters and other small production badges like speed had that sprocket but don't know about Western Flyer yet, I know 37 on they all WF have The Western Flyer sprocket


----------



## Krakatoa (May 19, 2017)

Neat bike, cool brake arm, love Musselmans. Did not know about the offset sprocket very cool will look for that!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 21, 2017)

A better example and comparison of the early 1936 and post 1936 bottom bracket area.


----------



## whizzer kid (May 24, 2017)

I was thinking my WF  39/40 was incorrect with a Roadmaster ring, then I seen this old advertisement .. now I guess I could've had either one . 
Eric


----------



## mrg (May 24, 2017)

Wow, that's cool, I have seen literature  for my Tall Tank where the WF version sometimes have their own specific chain ring, guard & rack or sometime have a mix Roadmaster stuff so who knows (RMS37-Phil), but still looking for 1936 Western Flyer literature to see when they started with their own ring but like the look of it with the WF ring on it now so till someone shows me pic to prove what right, it will stay on


----------

